# Genuinely overweight people and the gym?



## Serene123

I know everyone in this section thinks they're tubby, but I'm talking 190lb+ people.... Do you feel uncomfortable? I'm scared to go!


----------



## Vici

Not at all - the gym i used to go to was fairly quiet but people just let you get on with it. You tend to find the really fit ones are actually in awe of the people who are making the effort :)


----------



## Serene123

I still feel so self-conscious. I wish I could take Caitlyn with me. Whenever she's with me I lose all self-consciousness..


----------



## africaqueen

I dnt feel embarrassed about going. Im just so tired with working 6/7 days a wk i never manage to find the get up and go... lol. Me and dh are joining the gym in Jan tho so i will force myself to find the time as weight loss really speeds up and u tone as u lose 

xxx


----------



## Logan's Mum

without sounding patronising, but I really admire the people who are overweight who go to the gym as they are making a hell of an effort, like Vici says. I wish I had the confidence when I was a size 18 to go, and I want to tell them they kick ass for even making it through the door without chickening out like I would have done :blush: Is there not anyone who you can go with? Maybe when you start going you can find a gym buddy who you can pair up with and motivate each other. 
:flower:


----------



## Vickie

^ agreed. :)


----------



## Serene123

Nope no one I can go with I don't know anyone around here well enough....

I know I need to go I think I just need to get down to a size 14 before I feel comfortable :( I know everyone would just be thinking why is she wasting her time??


----------



## Vickie

what about joining a class at the gym? Honestly from all the classes I've gone to you really get a range of body types. And I never felt looked down on


----------



## aliss

Here's my piece as an athlete gym nut... I have nothing but admiration for overweight people rockin' in the gym. It's not where you are at but where you are going. I hang out in a place that few girls do, the squat racks in the regular weights section, and believe me - most of those guys just sit around and use their damn phone without really lifting. When I see a bigger girl going like a madwoman on the treadmill etc, I am very impressed!

Have you shopped around for gyms? Mine has a daycare + a "nanny cam" so I can watch LO while I workout. The nanny cam is upstairs in the women's section, so I just run up there and check on him


----------



## Kimmer

I'm 189lbs and there's no way I'll go to a gym! I admire overweight people that can go, I wish I was one of them. I think I'm gonna have to be at my goal weight before I even think about it.

Unless I'm going swimming.. then I might be able to go!


----------



## honey08

years ago i was so scared of going i just got a dvd to do at home till i lost some weight , then i joined the gym it was fantastic 

this time last yr i joined a gym for a yr with a mate which was a big mistake cos i just felt so out of place, half the time she was going on different days etc i havent been since april ,thank god the subscriptions ran out :wacko: i defo need to do something , and yes there is larger ladies/men that go , no one will think anything im sure , but i just couldnt keep it up going on my own :blush: 

im thinking of wot i can do after xmas cos i defo need to lose a stone and half at least xx


----------



## Lou1234

I am heavier then that and until recently I was going to the gym 3-4 times a week. Everyone there is just in their own world doing their own thing.

When I saw people there that were bigger than me then all I thought was 'nice one for doing something about it'.

I stopped going as I started to get bored. My knee has been causing me trouble and the only thing I could to was walk on the treadmill!! I'm going to start swimming soon as that will take the pressure off my knee until I've lost a chunk of weight then I'll get back in the gym!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive never gone because my weight i was 240lb starting.

Im now 171lb just starting to feel like i can go.


----------



## massacubano

I do not go to a gym. But, can see how it would be hard. :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

I am in the weight bracket you're talking about and I have been going to the gym for years! (maybe its not working haha), I dont feel self conscious at all, most people in there are just getting on with their own workouts and getting it over and done with :) go for it, and good luck!


----------



## Vici

aliss said:


> most of those guys just sit around and use their damn phone without really lifting. When I see a bigger girl going like a madwoman on the treadmill etc, I am very impressed!

OMG, that is soooo true!! I remember being on the treadmill (was at about 15 mins) and a guy who looked REALLY fit came on to warm up. He did 5 mins and was exhausted. He then spent about 1 hr doing weights at about 5 reps every 10 mins!! He finished and I was still on the treadmill!! I am about 230lbs!!


----------



## Twinkle_Toes

ahhhh see i really need to move closer! i wanted a gym buddy had no one to go with im not confident enough to go by myself :blush: like 1 of the ladies have said why not do a dvd or just stick with the wii n swimming a bit longer...obviously its working for you.x x


----------



## andella95

I know this is an older thread, but I just wanted to say that when I go to the gym, it's the bigger people that inspire me most. 

I have so much respect for them! I'm currently about 270, and honestly, I'm always the biggest girl there. So I find the next biggest girl and have a secret competition in my head with her - to be the one who doesn't drop out, quit going, etc. 

People who have awesome bodies from working out in the gym know that it takes a lot of hard work and dedication to get to where they are, and they are definitely more concerned with their own fitness than having negative thoughts about any one else. 

Honestly, I feel more accepted in person, fat and all, than I do on here sometimes. No one's ever made fat jokes at me in the gym, but I've been insulted on here before. So, if you're big, don't let fear keep you away from the gym!!!!


----------



## aliss

andella95 said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I just wanted to say that when I go to the gym, it's the bigger people that inspire me most.
> 
> I have so much respect for them! I'm currently about 270, and honestly, I'm always the biggest girl there. So I find the next biggest girl and have a secret competition in my head with her - to be the one who doesn't drop out, quit going, etc.
> 
> People who have awesome bodies from working out in the gym know that it takes a lot of hard work and dedication to get to where they are, and they are definitely more concerned with their own fitness than having negative thoughts about any one else.
> 
> Honestly, I feel more accepted in person, fat and all, than I do on here sometimes. *No one's ever made fat jokes at me in the gym, but I've been insulted on here before.* So, if you're big, don't let fear keep you away from the gym!!!!

:growlmad: I don't get people!

Anyways good for you, I too am very inspired by seeing bigger people working out at the gym. I am far more inspired by a large girl pushing 100% on the treadmill than most at the gym.


----------



## Twinkle_Toes

I'd love to be one of those bigger girls that has finally got the confidence to walk into a gym by herself and just workout and not worry about what other people think!

I've never thought of myself as pretty or sexy or cute etc etc mainly for the fact i was always picked on for my weight even now with nearly 7 years being with OH i dont feel like that even when he says i do, Not all of us want to stay big i certainly dont i want kids i want to be healthy and i want to feel good about myself so well done to the ladies that have got the guts to go work their arses off in the gym!


----------



## Morgenstern

i've gone to the gym with all these healthy skinny people and i just feel so out of place. I get scacred everytime i go in there that someone is going to call me names.


----------



## Jellycat

I think it depends which gym you choose and when you go. I'm 250+ and have joined a couple of gyms over the years at varying weights. I think the worst is initially making yourself go, after a week going regularly I'm not bothered and no one pays any attention anyway. 

The improving times and intensity on machines is more of a buzz than feeling embarrassed. The key is find something to wear that your comfortable in.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm too scared to go to a gym so I just splurged and bought the equipment to do it all at home. :shy: I have an elliptical, recumbent bike, treadmill, and a weight bench with weights. Although the weight bench is out in the garage because I want to lose the fat before thinking about toning anything. :lol: I get embarrassed VERY easily and I always have it in my head that people are thinking horrible things about me. So I'm happier in my own house. I think the ONLY way I could venture into a gym is if I had a friend with me that was of a similar weight/fitness level. I couldn't go with a skinny fit friend because they probably wouldn't understand where I'm coming from IYKWIM. :flower:


----------



## aliss

I can understand people's hesitation, although not all of us 'healthy fit' people have been like that our whole life! I was overweight at one time too. Nobody would know from looking at me now but I have been working out & eating well for going on 7 years now... but was once obese :)


----------



## mom2pne

Yes, I do! I'm nearly 300 pounds and I feel like everyone's eyes are on me. Especially, when I was using the pool. I still went any way. I will be going back just as soon as I can fit into my swimsuit. I gained some weight around my boob area and can't fit into it. Hopefully I'll dry up soon! :haha:


----------



## InsaneKumquat

I understand where you are coming from. I am currently 5'8 and 305lbs, and go to the gym in the very early am 5 days a week. I am constantly worried about hearing someone say something unkind. I do go with a friend, but she is much smaller and in better shape than myself. She is very encouraging though


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hey, 

Just wanted to add my thoughts...I'm trying to lose 2 stone 10lb, to get back to 9st 4, after years of being unhappy with my weight. 

I'm spending a LOT of time in the gym and out running on the road, and as many have said here, I have nothing but admiration for people who are a bit on the larger side doing the same. 

The only time I ever think 'why are you bothering?' is when people spend more time chatting than working out, especially in the pool, blocking the ends of the lanes, and it doesn't matter what size you are if you do that!!! I always think if you aren't putting the effort in what's the point of being there? 

Anyway, the gym I use is a staff-only one where I work, and there are quite a lot of people who are probably 200lb+, just as there are quite a lot who are 'built like a racing snake', as one of my friends puts it, and loads who are like me, pretty average size with maybe 1-3 stones to lose. Everyone always just gets on with it (except the ones who stand in the shallow end and chat >.<) and if other people think like me, they're envious of the resolve of some of the larger folk, who are in there all the time, it seems like, and some of the people I see regularly you can see them shrinking from week to week. If only my ridiculously slow weight loss would take the hint!!

Good luck, and don't worry! You don't need to care what anyone else thinks or says, you are doing what is best for you, and there's no way anyone can knock that.


----------



## Twinkle_Toes

Im joing a gym on monday im actually looking forward to it because i can use the pool as much as i want to...i went swimming 2 weeks ago for the 1st time in years done an hours worth of it n i honestly loved it i didnt worry about who saw me or thought about if they where saying "rude" things i went with a friend yes we did stop n chat lol ;) but it was really nice to have that company as she's trying to get herself toned up after major weight lose thru her surgery i think its more of a boost when you no you got someone there cheering you on sorta thing.x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Twinkle_Toes said:


> i went with a friend yes we did stop n chat lol ;)

Lol! I definitely don't mean I think people should exercise sternly in silence, especially if they're with a friend. It just irks me when people do 2 lengths and then have a chat for 5 minutes, then do another 2, and chat for another 5 minutes, all the while standing in the way of you finishing your length so you have to swim round them!


----------



## Twinkle_Toes

Lol nah i no what you mean it is very annoying espec when your in full exercise mode


----------



## louisiana

i recently joined a gym that can be filled with boxers,footballers etc but also loads of normal people!it was a bit daunting going in at first but why shouldnt i be there?! in fact i worked so hard the last time i was there i was sick:sick:.
i like to have a nosey about me when im working out so i have to expect that from other people aswell.
ive also tried out a number of classes till i can find the ones i really like and the instructers have been fab,not judgemental or made me feel singled out.
but i can understand why people wouldnt want to go but as long as ur doing some sort of exercise it doesnt matter where u do it


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I'm over 200lbs and have just joined a gym, but I've gone when I was bigger aswell, a few years back. Tbh, everyone is so busy getting on with what they're doing they don't bother looking at anyone else, (though I say that, but in the 'men's' section - the weights area, a few of the lads did look at me as if to say 'have you got lost?' - but I was really uncomfortable using those machines so I'm not surprised).
My gym also has a policy that, if anyone is giving you hassle, they will have their membership cancelled on the spot.

It is intimidating at first but it's worth it :flower: (at least that's what I'm telling myself haha).


----------



## Abz1982

I'm 248lbs and have jsut gotten back into going to the gym. I was BRICKING it - even though before Emma I lived in the gym (2 hours a day, 6 days a week) but its not so bad when you realize that the majority of people are in the same boat as you - and once you get into what you are doing you kinda dont notice anyone else. 

Like last night, after running and cycling etc we were stretching and I put my legs over my head and on to the ground above head and my mate was like "OMG, your arse is all wet ans sweaty, put your legs down!" but I was like " yes, because you sweat when your working out?!!!!" At that point I realised I don't really care what folk think, and I pictured the old skinny me inside crying to get out. 

Unfortunately I silenced her with Lasagne and chips at lunchtime - but she will be back this evening!


----------



## bky

I lost 100lbs (but thanks to baby have gained back 50 :wacko:) so have seen my fair share of the inside of gyms. Depends on when you go it really does. Morning people are often more serious than afternoon people--and more likely to mind their own business and let you get on with your workout! I did get compliments about how hard I worked and TBH they just made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Faythe

A few years ago when I used to hit the gym hard I used to chat to a lass who was extremely overweight and tbh she really did impress me. She worked her ass off and then started spinning with me a few times a week. I have to say out of all the people at the gym that I saw, she worked the hardest.

And, I have to agree with Aliss. Most of the men by the free weights spent most of their time eyeing up women, texting and just generally grunting and lifting weights with poor form.

There were also a few athelic women there who, like the men spent most of their time parading around with the 'look at me' attitude lol.


----------



## mama2connor

I joined the gym when i first started out dieting, i was classed as very over weight for my height. I was 15st 1oz and i'm only 5ft 1. At first i was a little embarrassed, but after a few times, i really got into the swing of it, and i've since lost 23lb and even have found the courage to go by myself now. I go atleast 4 times a week and i love it! :)


----------



## cherry_pie

I'm not overweight but jsut want to post that you should NEVER be embarressed to be exercising, it should be more embarressing not to exercise. I know it's easy for me to say, but I was quite chubby and very unfit at one stage and was busting to join a martial arts class. No one would join with me and I finally got the guts to go alone, I was the oldest and chubbiest and most unfit person there and I was seriously uncomfortable. I kept it up because I wanted to be the type of person that was sporty and athletic and now I'm a 2nd dan black belt who lost a good few stone and am now very fit and active. Don't ever be ashamed to try and get healthier xx


----------



## Pato

I got all the way up to 190lbs in November. When I stepped on the scale in January I was 193lbs and I felt terrible. I made the decision to do something about my body and started looking online for some help. Going to the gym is out of the question not because I'm self conscious around people but because of finances. I got a set of dumbells and bought myself a balance ball. I joined an online community but more recently, last week, I bought a system called FULL-BODY-LICIOUS by Flavia Del Monte. The workouts are challenging.....no that's not right.....they're down right HARD, but even the possibility of having half the body this lady has is motivation galore. I'm down to 
179lbs now and counting, I have definition in my arms and my legs are toning and my HUGE mommy belly is getting flatter. My DH even says I feel smaller now when he hugs me. Maybe something like this can work for you if the gym is not a choice.


----------

